# 3/4 Hose für Herbst/Winter (wasserabweisend) gesucht



## *Miss Geschick* (7. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin für die kommende Jahrezeit auf der Suche nach einer 3/4 Hose die nicht allzu dünn ist und zumindest am Hintern wasserfest damit der bei Spritzwasser von unten nicht nass wird.
Hab da aber ausser der Endura MT500 Spray nichts passendes gefunden.
Einen Dirtley will ich eigentlich nicht haben, ich bevorzuge das Zwiebelprinzip und die Hose sollte zwingend 3/4 Länge haben


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2018)

Wäre nicht eine 3/4 Regenhose sinnvoll? Dann kannst du drunter was dünnes ziehen und bist flexibler? Ansonsten kann ich leider nix empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (7. September 2018)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dirtlej-trailscout-half-half-damen-mtb-shorts-631169

So etwas vielleicht?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. September 2018)

Die Dirtlej Hosen sind alle kurz, leider. Ich suche etwas wo über das Knie geht.

Eine reine Regenhose ist mir zu schwitzig. Ich will die Hose auch für die Fahrt zur Arbeit anziehen. Nach Feierabend mache ich öfters auch eine Runde mit 30-40km. Von daher wäre mir so etwas wie die Endura Spray am liebsten. Nur finde ich die in S nicht. Deswegen meine Frage nach einer Alternative


----------



## esmirald_h (7. September 2018)

schau mal:
https://www.actionsports.de/fahrradbekleidung/hosen/34/?p=1&o=913&n=40&s=376


----------



## _Olli (7. September 2018)

http://www.simply-homepage.de/endur...chwarz-2017-fahrradhosen-qwo68477-p-1058.html

kenn die seite nicht, aber noch ne S auf lager


----------



## lucie (7. September 2018)

Die Endura MT500 Spray hatte ich mal. Da haben sich die verklebten Nahtbänder ziemlich rasch gelöst, habe sie dann entsprechend reklamiert.
Dann schau mal nach der Norrona Fjora dri3:

https://www.bike24.de/p1110502.html?q=norrona fjora dri3

Die ist nicht ganz so schwitzig, da sie BelüftungsRV hat, ist aber hinten und vorn wasserdicht. Bin damit auch bei Temperaturen um die 20°C unterwegs gewesen, war absolut erträglich.


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. September 2018)

3/4 - Regenfest - nicht all zu dünn? Darf es ne Bib sein? 
Castelli Nanoflex 3/4. Die ist echt 3/4 nix kurz - eher bei mir fast schon so lang wie die lange weil ich die in L brauche, dicker Poppes und so.... Die ist sehr sehr angenehm bis locker 7°C runter je nach Empfinden. Da trag ich fast noch die Kurze Nanoflex. Und sehr stark wasserabweseind. Hab meine zumindest noch nicht durch bekommen, selbst bei stärkerem Regen nicht. Atmungsaktiv ist die auch, da ja keine richtige Regenhose.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. September 2018)

Hallo,

Bibs sind nicht mein Ding. Ich bevorzuge auf dem Enduro lieber eine weitere Short 
In einer Bib fühle ich mich irgendwie nackt


----------



## KarinS (12. September 2018)

Maloja MeraM.


----------



## maidle (25. September 2018)

Bei raceface gab es letztes Jahr was, allerdings in Männergrößen. Müsstest du dir vll mal anschauen.

https://www.raceface.com/products/details/agent-winter-shorts-18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

